# Poor little Poppy :(



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poppy went in to be spayed on thursday morning, she had the keyhole op so by friday she was fine  Had a very busy weekend so haven't had chance to sign on and say anything about it.

But today she went for a walk and they both went in some really mucky water! Obviously you're not supposed to get the dressings wet, and it ended up looking filthy :/ We thought that if we left it on then it might get infected!

So dad decided to get the plaster dressing off, it took 3 attempts to get it all off & she didn't half let out a right squeak! It sounded like we were trying to kill her, was horrible 

Anyway we rang the emergency vets just to check what we should do dressing wise and they said to leave it off and just bath it with some warm water (because it had scabbed over by now). 

But her skin is so red and enflamed where the sticky part was, bless her  It looks really sore and it's bothering her a little bit, so i've had to put one of my t-shirts on her so she can't get to it, she's having a little sleep next to me now, but it was horrible listening to her 

Thought i'd update everyone anyway seen as i've not said anything sooner.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh poor poppy, she might have be allergic to the sticky stuff from the plaster and might feel a bit burnt now. 
Wonder could u put some aleo Vera on the red area. 
May help

Hope poppy will be pain free soon x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah poor Poppy. I guess she had no idea that getting her plaster wet and dirty would result in having to have it taken off. Now she can feel a little sorry for herself. I'm sure the soreness will wear off quite quickly.

So glad you opted for the keyhole surgery, it just seems so less invasive and much kinder to them.

:hug: to Poppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Jean, we were thinking we could put something on, except we don't have much in the house like that, we don't have any sudocrem or anything. We have some savlon and some aqueous cream, that's about it :/ so not sure if we should just leave it? x

& yeah Julie we thought the same  She was bouncy again the day after, so much better than the full op poor Izzie had to have  Hope it doesn't bother her too much, it just looks really sore! Even for us lol.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh bless her ... she needs lots of love Laura ... Did the vet say to put anything on her red skin, such a Vaseline etc?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh bless her ... she needs lots of love Laura ... Did the vet say to put anything on her red skin, such a Vaseline etc?


Yeah she does, & she looks so cute in my black top!
No they didn't say anything, only said to bathe it with warm water and cotton buds, and then to cover it up if she is licking it, but if not to leave it. That's all they said :/


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Give Poppy a big (gentle) hug from us and hope she is soon feeling better  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thanks Ali  She's had lots of treats though, so i'm sure she's feeling a bit better  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Aww thanks Ali  She's had lots of treats though, so i'm sure she's feeling a bit better  x


Funny how treats does the trick though for me it has to be cold white wine  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Funny how treats does the trick though for me it has to be cold white wine  x


Oh god alcohol! Mine love it lol, but tbh anything human will do the trick  She seems to be settled now, so hopefully she's feeling okay, we gave her a dose of painkillers just in case it was hurting x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

oooh - sounds sore! I will watch out for that - we go Tuesday so thank you for the information!
hope Poppy has forgotten all about it today and is feeling happier x
Did the vet give you the painkillers? If not what did you use?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah poor little Poppy, hope she's on the mend now. How is she today Laura?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Yes Nadine, we did get the painkillers from the vets, it was a liquid that we fed her with a syringe thing.
She has been fine today  A lot of the redness has calmed down and she hasn't seemed to bother with it very much at all, she's at the vets for her check up for it tomorrow afternoon but she's totally back to normal personality wise  x


----------

